# Our first butter



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been hesitant to try making goat butter, but I since we started milking our Nubian had a few jars of milk in the fridge with better than average cream layers in the top.

I skimmed about a cup of cream to play with. Here's our butter result!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats! Looks good, I remember the first time I made butter, it was so weird, I was used to yellow butter.  It doesn't last long though.
Megan


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

It looks wonderful Rose!

Christy


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

So Rose,

How did you make butter? Did you just shake it in a jar until it turned to butter or do you have some fancy machine? When I got fresh milk from the neighbor's cow the kids would shake the butter, but later the neighbor got an electric churn and then was dissatisfied using it for herself and loaned it to me.

For those of you who have actually had goat butter....how is the flavor?

Linda


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I use my mixer to make butter. 

Goat butter tastes like regular butter to me. I guess it would depend on how your goats milk tastes on how the butter would taste.
Goaty milk would equal goaty butter.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

We only had about a cup of cream, so we shook it in a pint jar. 

It is almost without taste. VERY mild.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

This might be a silly question, but how long do you wait for the cream to come all to the top? Does the cream have to be at a certain temperature before you shake it? If you salt it, is there a formula to how much salt to how much butter?
Any other info about making butter would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

It takes about three days for enough cream to come to the top to scoop off. 

Room temp before shaking works better. Ours was too cold.

Dunno about the salt question.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Rose - it's beautiful. I am going to have to try this.

Anne


----------

